# effacer le cache navigation de google chrome ?



## taipuna (24 Novembre 2010)

bonjour,

j'essaye d'effacer la totalité du cache navigation de google ...  mais par le menu ca ne fonctionne qu'en partie ... il a des résidus ... je ne veux plus rien 

une idée ?

merci


----------



## Sucrier (24 Novembre 2010)

Désinstaller google chrome , ok je sors .

Jamais été trop attiré par ce navigateur qui est surtout là pour une meilleure indexation et classement du moteur de recherche. Même si j'utilise pas mal d'autres services de google avec joie . Au moins sur firefox c'est facile de tout virer automatiquement...

En accédant directement au fichier cache de google chrome sur le disque dur ça doit être possible mais c'est plus long ?


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est question d'internet ou plus exactement de paramétrage de logiciel de navigation. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## anneee (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Menu "Chrome", "effacer les données de navigation", ou Maj+cmd+<----

Voir la pièce jointe 42682


----------

